# Mower Recommendation



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm currently using a Hayter Harrier 41 push and looking to update to a self propelled mower - I'm getting older  I've been pretty happy with the Hayter although I wish it had a larger grass box. So do I just get the self propelled version of my current mower or is there anything better out there I should consider e.g. Honda HRX 426.

I'm also happy to consider used so hoping to tap in to the collective wisdom on here please for advice.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, I’m a gardener and have used both hayter and Honda machines, I’d recommend you go for the Honda you mentioned, much better machines in my opinion, also the shoot and grass box are much better on the Hondas, hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You are at least looking for a proper mower and not a B and Q special, you can't really go wrong with a Hayter or a Honda both well proven machines all depends on how much you want to spend some will have electric start and some will have BCC which is where the blade will stop rotating with the engine running. If buying new some offer a large warranty but you will have to have it serviced by a dealer very year of the warranty.
I use Hayter mowers for my grass cutting round they serve me good and with anything somethings could be better but the parts are nearly always on the shelf.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've owned 2 honda mowers for the past 20 years, and they've been faultless. Start first pull after the winter season, and very easily serviced. 

Never really had any issues with deck corrosion, but I always clean them after each cut. 

Worth every penny. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I use an ATCO Admiral on my lawn, can't really go wrong with a Briggs and Stratton engine or a Honda for that matter.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Swap cutting for cutting..https://www.grasswarehouse.co.uk/co...al-grass/products/orbit-35mm-artificial-grass.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

We've got a HRX476VY and it's great, always starts on the button, never had an issue (I would hope not given the cost). However it is worth nothing that you do need it serviced yearly to maintain the 7 year warranty, and these usually end up being about £100 a service.

It is quite a heavy machine to move about though, whilst it's powered going forwards, you still need to pull it back if going in/out of tight flower beds, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. Looks like I'm on the right track 

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Asked a mate who is a gardener, goes round to different houses cutting lawns, he would only buy Hondas, thinks they are perfect and never has a problem.

Must admit I have a very cheap Hyundai because my grassed area is very small, only about 15x15 feet front and back so it is hard to justify an expensive machine.

The only thing that concerns me is the oil consumption, no leaks and no signs of burning oil but it still uses a litre of 10/40 over the summer.

A few words of advice, check your oil!


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

They will use about an 1oz of oil per hour running, it's the nature of the beast unfortunately.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Mac- said:


> They will use about an 1oz of oil per hour running, it's the nature of the beast unfortunately.


I'm a pro landscaper and use Hayter and Honda all day long for 2 days and mine never use any oil, an engine in good nick will not use oil at that rate i would need a to fill with oil every time at that rate.

Honda are the better engine but Hayter with a roller gives a better finish and are a little lighter


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

That's straight from the Briggs Stratton manual.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I know a little about car and motorcycle engines and oil in particular, I assumed, wrongly, that if there was no sign of oil consumption or leakage or blue smoke then the oil level would be fairly steady. 

The mower is 18 months old, at the end of the first summer I needed to add a litre of oil, we are half way through this summer and I have just added 1/2 litre.

Not a big deal, my reason for mentionning it is to give a heads up to others to check your oil level, including finding out whether the dipstick needs to be screwed home or just resting on top of the threads, mine was the latter.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Mac- said:


> I use an ATCO Admiral on my lawn, can't really go wrong with a Briggs and Stratton engine or a Honda for that matter.





bigbrother said:


> Honda are the better engine but Hayter with a roller gives a better finish and are a little lighter


My parents had an Atco with a Briggs and Stratton engine, I had to pop around to start it for them if it was left for over a week, and it took some starting whereas both my Honda's, one of which been over 40 years old both start on the first pull, as said through, Hayter do produce a better finish.

For me, Honda's mower engines have proven more reliable than their car engine!!


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

My 223cc one takes a good pull but always starts first time, I do tend to go past the compression stroke slowly before letting rip on it.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

GP Punto said:


> The mower is 18 months old, at the end of the first summer I needed to add a litre of oil, we are half way through this summer and I have just added 1/2 litre.


What make of mower do you have as a Honda and Hater engines only take 0.6l empty.

On the landscape forms Weibang are getting very good reviews but they are very heavy.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

For the smaller partitioned bits of the lawn I got a cheap tesco lawnmower for £90 back in 2011. Basically a rebranded Cobra and the parts from the cobra including collection bags etc fit- the thing is bulletproof and cuts well.

We're talking nearly 8 years. At the end of the day, these things are very simple pieces of machinery. I wouldn't expect an engine to go on even the cheapest of machines tbh unless you never put any oil in


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Alko are pretty good, German build but with Honda engine.

Ryobi I am told are pretty good, too, has a Subaru engine of all things seem to have good reports on a lot of Ryobi tools.

I'm not convinced Briggs and Stratton engines are what they used to be.


----------

